# lookimg for GPS



## indiangirl (Jan 1, 2013)

Is there a site or I guess now one could say an app out there that is good for raod trip planning especially for rv's? Preferably with GPS


----------



## akjimny (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Indiangirl and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  Camping World has a couple of GPS's for sale that are specially progamed for RV's.  You might try their website and see if you can find one you like.


----------



## LEN (Jan 6, 2013)

Welcome,
 One I use is MS Streets and Trips and for just a few $ more you can add a GPS puck so your laptop is also a GPS then transfer to a RV or auto GPS the routing. You can then load to it the POI points of interest mega file that has all kinds of way point(gas, groceries, RV parks and on and on) to the S&Trips program. A very good tool that gives a big screen to view while planning. Also Garmin is just coming out with a new GPS for RV's and trucks that you can key the size of the RV and it(from what I have read about it) will get you through routes, that are NOT just truck routes, but RV sizes routes.

LEN


----------



## LairdT (Jan 30, 2013)

One of the issues I have with my current Garmin GPS is that it only shows where we are at the moment. I would look for a GPS that shows more of the route and offers alternative routes that you can see before you drive. Sometimes, for shorter trips, my wife and I use our I-Phone GPS and plug it into the stereo so the voice comes through the speakers. The advantage is again, you can see alternative routes to select from and avoid areas we dont want to go through.


----------



## JCZ (Jan 30, 2013)

akjimny;82263 said:
			
		

> Hi Indiangirl and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  Camping World has a couple of GPS's for sale *that are specially progamed for RV's*.  You might try their website and see if you can find one you like.



What do you mean "specially programmed for RVs"?  I mean what's different from say a Garmin that's used in a car or truck?

I have an old Garming 2730 Street Pilot that my wife has loaded a number of things in to (ghost towns, Wal-Marts, truck stops, National and state parks, etc.).  What am I missing?  Or maybe I shouldn't know......what I don't know, I'm not missing.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 30, 2013)

I believe what Jimmy is talking about is roads or hi ways that may have low bridges, narrow roads or road that have no way to turn around if you need to. I think it better called  GPS for Truckers. Anyway, that is my thinking, and it may be wrong. However that are some smartRVers on here that can provide you with good infro.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 30, 2013)

Camping World offers GPS for rvers.  Know nothing abot them so maybe someone thats has one will chime in.


----------



## wildcatervin (Jan 31, 2013)

Have a Magellan RoadMate Pro 9165T and it does everything that he would like,it is still working on my intellegence but still working on it.This is made for RVers and truckers.Has about everything that a traverer would need.Spend a few extra and get what you think is the best.Dont worry as soon as you buy it ,a newer version will come out.


----------



## ejdixon (Feb 6, 2013)

wildcatervin;82589 said:
			
		

> Have a Magellan RoadMate Pro 9165T and it does everything that he would like,it is still working on my intellegence but still working on it.This is made for RVers and truckers.Has about everything that a traverer would need.Spend a few extra and get what you think is the best.Dont worry as soon as you buy it ,a newer version will come out.



Any challenges or downsides to the Magellan, wildcat? I've been thinking of getting that same GPS for a couple of days now. But given the price, I'd really like to get some honest-to-goodness feedback on it, mainly 'coz for some reason, computers and I rarely get along easily.


----------



## wildcatervin (Feb 7, 2013)

Iwill try to tell what is the good points with this,first it has all of the good sam sights in it along with the fuel stations in the area that you are in.I use diesel and with the 6cents off a gallon at pilot flying j it helps .You can put in the data of your rig and it tells you if you have clearance down the road(not like the bus upstate should of had)It has all the other bells and whistles,also can set the speed you do not want to exceed (towing)like mine is 65 and it will flash on the GPS.Also has Bluetooth to answer and send calls.Probley a lot more that I dont know about but have been out only 1 time with it.So read the info and decide if you need it.Also lifetime upgrades come with it Just did mine and it will take about 30 to 45 min for this.Hope this helps some.


----------



## LEN (Feb 7, 2013)

The new Garmin 760 dezl is a trucker and RV gps. 7" screen even old eyes are good to go.The difference between a car GPS and a truck is the routing for low bridges or hazmat(propane tunnels and the like) and staying away from major city traffic. The 760 has a RV selection for height weight and length so it will let you go a more direct route than a truck route but still keep you safe. The you can go to the PIO files free online and get what is of interest to YOU, like doggie parks, covered bridges, ice cream shots, you get the idea. Also has blue tooth for the phone and can merge with a smart phone for like maps and such.
     Magellan has has a lot of bad JU JU on the forms.
   As to a garmin displaying the whole route?, I have yet to see one that did not display the whole route by touching the screen while in drive mode and then zooming in and out at a given area of interest.

LEN


----------



## wildcatervin (Feb 8, 2013)

Len,looked up this GPS and you are right as it has a lot of features,but at $400.seems a little pricy as mine on sale was around$225.But they say if money is no problem it looks like a great one.


----------



## KarenS144 (Feb 9, 2013)

I used the navigation on my phone for our trip to Utah.  That was when I had unlimited data which I don't have now so I'm also looking at purchasing a GPS.  I've got an old TomTom that I could update with new maps but they are about 1/2 the price of a new one that I think would be a good choice.  I've also read that CoPilot has an app for $10 that downloads maps to the phone and does not use the phone's data.  There is supposed to be a verson for trucks but I haven't researched it yet but would be interested in knowing if anyone has used it.


----------



## Runt1964 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey great to here i will c about picking one up here soon hate big surprises on the road !!!!


----------



## ejdixon (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info, wildcat! 

About the adding your rig information so that you can check the clearance part, did you experience some glitches? In another forum I visit, there were quite a few complaining that it's giving them the wrong clearance info even if they typed in the info. Like I said, I'm pretty much a dunce when it comes to those kinds of gadgets, so just really checking it thoroughly before I cough out the money to buy it.


----------



## wildcatervin (Feb 14, 2013)

ejdixon,cant answer the part about the bridges as I was mostly on major hwys.Went across florida on side roads,never hit any low bridges or no warnings.So guess there were no low bridges.Came from Iowa and I can remember those curved bridges they use to build.Think most are gone now.(maybe)


----------



## KarenS144 (Feb 14, 2013)

I purchased a TomTom GO LIVE 1535 yesterday but I'm also thinking about the CoPilot app for my phone.  It is supposed to let you choose an RV option for trip planning and it is very inexpensive ($10).  

I use MS Streets & Trips for the actually planning part.


----------



## LEN (Feb 14, 2013)

I too use the Smart phone for some navigation. The only problem is you must have data connection for it to work. Now ALL city type areas have this, it is only in the outback where you would need a map already down loaded to the phone. But thats hard to do until you know you dont have coverage and now you can't download. There are many good units out there and it all depends on your needs, large screen, free map updates, online data, integrated smart phone data(realtime) and/or phone over the GPS, screen readable in different light conditions and SUPPORT that speaks a language you can understand, plus a company that will fix problems( hey these are complicated devices and it takes KLUTZ time to figure out how I can screw it up). The more sophisticated the more $$$$$ and sometimes EZer to use.

LEN


----------



## Cruzincat (Feb 16, 2013)

Another downside to using the smartphone is when you are at a critical point in your trip where you really need the display to tell you where the next turn is, someone calls you and - the display is gone.  I work field service and get a lot of calls and have been in this situation many times.


----------

